# Backup and restore of apps quickly?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I have titantium backup pro, but I can't figure out how to have a complete, 100% backup of ALL my apps and their data so I can just hit batch restore and everything be fine. Is this even possible? I flash a lot of ROMs trying to find one that doesn't have bluetooth issues or a ton of data issues (I like liberty, but couldn't get data working), etc. What I'm looking for is something that will let me backup ALL my apps and their data and restore them ALL with data whenever I reflash a rom and get booted into it.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

With the new UI, hit the button at the top that looks like a piece of paper with the check mark. It'll take you into the batch commands. Backup all user apps. When you flash, download TiBu from the Play Store, hit the same button, and batch restore all user apps and data. I highly recommend against restoring system data, as that can give you some terrible issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drcmda (Feb 25, 2012)

use adb. its the offcial method, alot easier, alot safer, costs nothing, will never ever crash on you or destroy apps. best of all, since youre a linux freak you love hacking console commands and GUIs irk you.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't the issue in restoring system data when flashing between Roms as each runs slightly differently than others?


----------



## lanteau (Aug 7, 2011)

Also you can have Titanium Backup create an update.zip with itself in it so you don't even have to go to the Play Store to get TiBu upon first boot. Just flash the update.zip after flashing your ROM and you're good to go!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a feature I definitely need to check out. It will not only save the download and get me out of a jam if I forget to flash Gapps, but it will also save me the additional restart that sometimes comes with system data restores.


----------

